# Just Curious about BVT



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone here that keeps bees has any experience with Bee Venom Therapy? I am specifically wondering if anyone knows how well it works or dosent work for psoriatic arthritis or any kind of arthritis. 

I know I asked my Drs, and they just blew me off. I dont think they thought I was serious. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer. I have read about it, but wanted to see if anyone here had experience with it.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

No first-hand experience, but personally know beekeepers who have 1) performed bee-sting therapy on others, and 2) benefited from therapy. In short, results tend to be individualized -for some folks it makes a significnant difference, for others, it doesn't.

One of my beekeeping mentors often tells about how the arthritus in his hands was so bad he couldn't hold a toothbrush. Since he became a beekeeper, he deliberately works without gloves and takes stings on his hands. It's made a huge differerence for him, to the point where he's rarely bothered by arthritus.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info! That is what I was hoping for. I wondered if anyone here that kept bees had tried it, on purpose or accidently lol. I guess it might not be something some bee keepers are into, just because it kills bees.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

My husband had back surgery ~10 years ago resulting in chronic nerve pain down his leg. A couple years later, he was stung accidently. After being in pain over two years, he was so excited after the bee sting because his leg pain had resolved. The relief lasted a few days and then came back again.

We spent time researching "bee stings" and found that AAS (American Apitherapy Society) was actually having a conference that spring in Raleigh, NC (close to home) so off we went. Lots of speakers talking about the benefit of BVT (bee venom therapy). We were already believers as my husband had been going back to that bee nest (early morning hours) and would grab one with a tweezer and sting himself again every 2-3 days.

Tried raising our own bees but failed twice. So no, my husband no longer stings himself, but would if he had an easily accessible hive. We don't keep in touch with that group anymore, but I did find an article about BVT...Apitherapy News: Honey Bee Bite Acts as Anesthetic 

My husband's doctors (surgeon, neurologist, internist, pain specialist) knew nothing about BVT. But I do think it opened their eyes to it as they asked a lot of questions about it.

My main advice for anyone considering this, is to have an epi pen available "just in case". I know arthritis and nerve pain are two different things, but we heard lots of stories about many illnesses it helped (including autoimmune disorders).

And slightly off topic, I buy local raw honey in a 5 gallon bucket from an area farmer and use it for lots of home health remedies (thanks to the conference). Who knew raw honey was so good for you?!!!


----------

